# Anything going on at Lake Logan??



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My family and I will check into a cabin tomorrow an my Son and I want to do some fishing, we are not really particular about what we go for, our cabin is close by the lake, anybody have any tips on how to get into some action?? also is that baitshop Downs the only place in the area?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

You should do good catching some blue gills and channel cats using nightcrawlers and wax worms. The pull off area before the beach coming from Downs Bait shop direction is a nice area to fish at. Anything from the west end of the lake past the beach is full of weeds right now, but it is using pretty good night fishing for catfish. 

Darryl


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

If you want to go bass fishing, go to Lake Logan. If you want to catch a bass while fishing, go somewhere else.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Make a trip to Lake Snowden. Plenty of bank fishing and great fishing at that.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We just got back from our mini-vacation, my Son and I managed some bluegill and channel cats, we did pretty good on the cats between maybe 7-11 at night, we caught them on both nightcrawlers and liver, my Son was able to keep himself busy with the gills until the channels picked up, ticks seemed pretty thick down there, checked out the Hocking but it seemed a little high and muddy, lucked into some reasonable priced 9MM ammo at the local Walmart nice to see one that still sells guns, look forward to a trip back next year, Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> We just got back from our mini-vacation, my Son and I managed some bluegill and channel cats, we did pretty good on the cats between maybe 7-11 at night, we caught them on both nightcrawlers and liver, my Son was able to keep himself busy with the gills until the channels picked up, ticks seemed pretty thick down there, checked out the Hocking but it seemed a little high and muddy, lucked into some reasonable priced 9MM ammo at the local Walmart nice to see one that still sells guns, look forward to a trip back next year, Thanks for the replies guys.


In early November of 2002 down in Cincinnati, a Walmart store sold a gun to a drunk guy who crashed his car in their parking lot. He then hunted down his ex-girlfriend who was my first born son's lab partner at the University of Cincinnati. He shot and killed my son Nick Tipple four times with a shotgun. He shot and killed Jennifer Duke (my son's lab partner) three times. He was hunting down Jennifer Duke's younger brother who was hiding in a closet and couldn't find him to kill. Then he turned the gun on himself.

I don't care if they sell guns or ammo or whatever. But maybe between counting their money, they might want to not sell guns to drunken people who have crashed there car in there parking lot. And just maybe we Americans can stop killing each other.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow JignPig,I can certainly understand where you are coming from and agree wholeheartedly.My belated sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

There's good bass in there, just have to work for them apparently. Here's some photos of fish caught the last couple years.

http://bigbass101.startlogic.com//LoganLake/Logan.html


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Logan Walmart is like third in the Nation on gun sells from all the other Walmarts 
When I was a manager thier two years ago Hazard County, Kentucky was 1st.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bigbass101 said:


> There's good bass in there, just have to work for them apparently. Here's some photos of fish caught the last couple years.
> 
> http://bigbass101.startlogic.com//LoganLake/Logan.html


My son and I were shorebound, part of the bank we were at looked good, brushy shore leading to deeper water...but the bank was way to steep for us to even attempt it, seen a few guys tooling around pounding the banks(lots of pontoon boats around) we will go back next year and I look forward to giving it a go again, Walmart probably does good on gunsales down there because Ohio Valley seemed a bit steep to me.


----------

